
Apple's Federighi talks open source Swift, Objective-C and the next 20 years - MaysonL
http://thenextweb.com/apple/2015/12/03/qa-apples-craig-federighi-talks-open-source-swift-objective-c-and-the-next-20-years-of-development/
======
orionblastar
I think open sourcing Swift was a good move. I see they have a Linux port
already but no Windows port yet.

I haven't tried it yet because my PC runs Windows 10 and I run Linux in a
virtual machine that is slow and I could install Swift there but I want to
learn how it works first and get an IDE or text editor that supports it. I'm
currently using Atom in Linux.

I'm used to Classic Visual BASIC, C, Python, Java, and Ruby on Rails but
haven't learned Swift yet. I hope it can cross compile OSX apps as well as
Windows apps as well on the Linux platform so it has some cross platform
abilities.

